# Low Strength Braid



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

After spending a week at Awoonga throwing lures using my Shimano Curado Baitcaster I am sold on the idea of using it for all my Bass/estuary fishing now.

I previously tried Fireline in 4 pound on it for the bass fishing and found it to bind very easy on the spool. I was using Bionic Braid 30 lb for the Barra fishing and its performance was brilliant.

Bionic braid is not made in the lower breaking strength range, can you guys reccommend one that will give good casting qualities and is in the 4 to 10 pound range?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Platypus and FinS make true braid in lighter weights. These are supple enough for a baitcaster.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Mac_fish,

I find the braided braid (like Bionic), rather than a fused braid (like fireline), the best on baitcasters.
The don't fluff as much and have less of a tendency to bind down on itself on the spool.

There are plenty of these in 10lb and a few in strenths less than 10lb although seen less regularly.

I Iike Tuffline Xp and Powerpro. Although others will swear by Fins prt, Platypus superbraid (who make bionic) and a whole host of others.
I have also recently tried stren Superbraid and it seems to be holding up very well.

platypus super braid comes in strengths down to 2lb!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> I Iike Tuffline Xp and Powerpro. Although others will swear by Fins prt,


Certainly won't be buying Fins, after spending a week at Awoonga with a guy using that type of line. I've never heard so many swear words and seen so many birds nests. I reckon out of every ten casts he made he had six to seven birds nests, you should have heard the swearing. :lol: :lol: :lol:

He was going to wrap it around the Tackle shops door when he got back he was so Pi$$ed off. Mind you when he changed to his spare spool of Bionic which he finally did after three days of mishaps, his problems were completely gone. 

Thanks for the advice, I have seen that tuffline on ebay pretty cheap, might give it a go,

cheers


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

I have had good results with Stren Braid on overhead reels.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

> Bionic braid is not made in the lower breaking strength range


Bionic Braid is actually made in 8lb as well (a bit harder to find but it is out there). Its a light brown colour rather than the hot pink it normally is. Haven't used it yet but should be excellent for Impoundment Bass fishing.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

fireline in the 4lb is ggod to use,seems to fight above its class.got my biggest flathead 87cm on 4lb while whiting fishing in the pimpama river a couple of years ago.


----------



## gheppsie (Sep 16, 2005)

This brings up a little question I've had since making the switch to overhead reels. Does braided line tend to be less prone to birds nests when you're a bit slow on the thumb brakes? I've got mono on all my reels at the moment and as Im only new to overheads I am probably birds nesting 1 in 10 casts when chuckin a lure around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> > Bionic braid is not made in the lower breaking strength range
> 
> 
> Bionic Braid is actually made in 8lb as well (a bit harder to find but it is out there). Its a light brown colour rather than the hot pink it normally is. Haven't used it yet but should be excellent for Impoundment Bass fishing.


I managed to get this thru the lureworld.com.au site, not in their standard range but they are going to get it in for me, Luv dealing with these guys.

I'll let u know in the future what it is like

Cheers


----------

